# Cyp. acaole in situ



## newbud (Apr 28, 2012)

shot these beauties out on a hike the other day in the N. Ga. mountains.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice!! Thanks for sharing.

Mick


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2012)

you can say that again!
oke:


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 28, 2012)

someone fell asleep on the reply button


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> someone fell asleep on the reply button



Wasn't me!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> someone fell asleep on the reply button



Wasn't me!:evil:


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2012)

Great shots!

As the crow flies, have these about 3miles away.
Last time we went to look at 'em, it appeared they were being stolen.
Made report to state ranger, not sure what happened after.
Shame.


----------



## newbud (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know why people would want to steal them, they are very hard to keep alive. Their day/night temp. differential is more extreme than the average home or g/h. At our society meeting last month someone brought in 3 nice really healthy ones that have been cultivated for home growing. They got them on Ebay of all places. Please don't steal from mother.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2012)

nice pics. that's about the same color as they are around here; not too many are very dark pink. they won't flower here for another month. if someone is advertising more than a dozen for sale on ebay it's more than likely they shovelized them.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 28, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> it's more than likely they *shovelized* them.



Is that a technical term? 

It is silly to just dig these up and slap them into the typical garden setting. The result is always the same - death. That doesn't mean they can't be grown or even successfully collected, but one needs to know what they are doing. Touchy plants under the best of conditions.

Having said that, these are not endangered plants. In fact the disturbance to the eastern woodlands of the US (their main distribution) over the last 200+ years has probably given them a boost since they love regenerating forests.

Ebay? Nah, not for these.


----------



## newbud (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes they actual are on EBAY


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 28, 2012)

C. acaule is actually pretty easy, but only if you have the really sandy, nutrient deficient, very acidic soil they require. They are very specialized in that regard, and will die in any other soil.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for share with us.


----------



## Clark (Apr 30, 2012)

Eric M. has describe exact soil conditions for our area.
Seen a couple of flowers, five more in bud, bunch poking though.

80% of plants seem to be gone, or have not started to grow.


----------

